# Pulsador ON/OFF con 74LS107



## Nafterr (Jul 25, 2011)

Hola!!.. Como andan?... Les hago una consulta, estube buscando en el foro sobre este tema y encontre varios circuitos.. Hoy fui a comprar el integrado, un par de capacitores y resistencia para probar si funcionaba.. Y para sorpresa mio, me encuentro con no funciona como esperaba.

Yo compre el integrado 74LS107. Puse las entradas J y K a 5volt constante. Conecte la señal de reloj mediante un pulsador a 5v (Si no pulso, no circulan 5volt). Y como la salida de Q, puse una resistencia y un led.

El tema es que, el led no prende. Prende solamente cuando yo conecto el CLK a MASA!. 

Esta todo como invertido, no entiendo porque.. ¿Que estoy haciendo mal?

Desde ya muchas gracias!


----------



## arrivaellobo (Jul 25, 2011)

Prueba colocando una resistencia de Pull Up en CLK, y aparte, dibuja algún esquema de lo que estás montando, para aclararnos un poco...
Un saludo


----------



## Nafterr (Jul 25, 2011)

Ahi les pase el circuito que tengo actualmente!... Asi, no funciona :/... Intente poner lo de la resistencia pull-down pero no entendi como seria. Me lo podrias dibujar?.. Muchas gracias!!


----------



## MrCarlos (Jul 25, 2011)

Hola Nafterr

El 74LS107 Trae 2 Flip-Flip tipo J-K. Sus entradas y salidas se pueden manejar independientemente para cada Flip-Flip.

Tu utilizas un botón normalmente abierto (NO) pero tambien se puede utilizar uno normalmente cerrado (NC).

Curiosamente en el simulador CircuitMaker no funciona a menos que se le agreguen resistencias Pull-Up en las salidas Q. Estas son las marcadas como R2 y R4.

Nota que utilizo para un Flip-Flip un Botón NC y para el otro un NO.
Espero el circuito contenido en la imagen adjunta te ayude a continuar con tu proyecto.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## Nafterr (Jul 26, 2011)

MrCarlos dijo:


> Hola Nafterr
> 
> El 74LS107 Trae 2 Flip-Flip tipo J-K. Sus entradas y salidas se pueden manejar independientemente para cada Flip-Flip.
> 
> ...



Nooooooooooooooo!!.. Sos un grande Carlos!.. Mil millones de gracias!.. Recien lo probe y funciona a la perfeccion.. De verdad, muchas gracias!... 

La idea es activar el flip flop mediante un pulso que recibo por RF al pulsar un boton del control remoto. Entonces, cuando yo toco el boton, envio la señal, activo el FF, y ese 1 logico, me enciende el led de un optoacoplador con un triac y permite el paso de la corriente. Cuando apreto otra vez el mismo boton, hago todo lo inverso, cortando la corriente.

Esta correcto?.. Donde tendria que poner la resistencia y el capacitor para evitar el antirebote del que tanto lei?..

Saludos!!


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Jul 26, 2011)

Nafterr dijo:


> Ahi les pase el circuito que tengo actualmente!... Asi, no funciona :/... Intente poner lo de la resistencia pull-down pero no entendi como seria. Me lo podrias dibujar?.. Muchas gracias!!



Hola amigo, cuando trabajas con TTL siempre las R van a pull-up, por lo tanto el pulsador deberas conectarlo a pull-dn, pero tambien debes colocar un antirebotes a tu proyecto sino tendras muchos problemas!.-



Nafterr dijo:


> Nooooooooooooooo!!.. Sos un grande Carlos!.. Mil millones de gracias!.. Recien lo probe y funciona a la perfeccion.. De verdad, muchas gracias!...
> 
> La idea es activar el flip flop mediante un pulso que recibo por RF al pulsar un boton del control remoto. Entonces, cuando yo toco el boton, envio la señal, activo el FF, y ese 1 logico, me enciende el led de un optoacoplador con un triac y permite el paso de la corriente. Cuando apreto otra vez el mismo boton, hago todo lo inverso, cortando la corriente.
> 
> ...


Amigo fijate, algo asi! Si tienes el programa LIVEWIRE.- SAlu2.-


----------



## Nafterr (Jul 27, 2011)

Muchas gracias!!... Ya arme el control y tengo en la protoboard el receptor.. Pero tengo un pequeño problema, que no si es normal..

El control remoto lo tengo alimentado con una bateria de 9Volt.

Ahora en el receptor, yo tengo el HT12D y tengo dos flip flop JK que son los 74107. El tema es el siguiente, cuando yo apreto un boton en el emisor, se prende el led correspondiente, eso funciona perfecto en los 4. Ahora, hay momentos, generalmente despues que los apago si espero un momento donde tengo que apretar 2 veces seguidas y muy rara vez 3 para el led prenda.

Funciona todo perfecto.. No creo que sea rebote de los pulsadores, porque puse un led en el HT12D para ver si la transmision se hace bien, y me marca cuando pulso y esta todo ok.

Estoy pensando en que es el FLIP-FLOP, pero no tengo idea que sera.

Estaba pensando en la fuente de alimentacion del recepetor (Es un cargador de celular de 5V 500ma). Quizas hace caer el voltaje y no llega como a detectar el 1 logico.. Pero me parecia raro..

¿Alguna idea?.. Saludos!


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Jul 27, 2011)

Nafterr dijo:


> Muchas gracias!!... Ya arme el control y tengo en la protoboard el receptor.. Pero tengo un pequeño problema, que no si es normal..
> 
> El control remoto lo tengo alimentado con una bateria de 9Volt.
> 
> ...



Hola, Amigo, podrias subir la ultima actualizacion de tu circuito para poder ayudarte?.-


----------



## Nafterr (Jul 27, 2011)

Se me ocurrio ponerle una antena al receptor y anda de 10 ahora. Se ve que fallaba por eso.

Mil gracias gudino!.. Seguramente me surga alguna otra duda en el camino y te comento !


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Jul 27, 2011)

Nafterr dijo:


> Se me ocurrio ponerle una antena al receptor y anda de 10 ahora. Se ve que fallaba por eso.
> 
> Mil gracias gudino!.. Seguramente me surga alguna otra duda en el camino y te comento !



Ok amigo, exitos entonces! lastima no haber podido ayudarte mas.-


----------

